# Guest posting...



## Alkora (Jul 26, 2005)

It is really getting to be annoying as most of the guests are just posting rude stuff...

I disabled guest posting...


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 26, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> It is really getting to be annoying as most of the guests are just posting rude stuff...
> 
> I disabled guest posting...



Thank you on that Jheryn. It's a big shame that even here some seem to enjoy continueing drama whyle being unknown.


----------



## keobear (Jul 28, 2005)

The guest posting go beyond annoying truthful.


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2005)

Heh, nice to hear. At first I was a little sceptical about registering here, since I couldn't put the domain to be any familiar one (jherynlightfoot), but then it came to me ;p - Anyway, thanks for disabling it. If they want drama, they could always go to a chan site


----------



## ryokukitsune (Jul 31, 2005)

yeah i feel like slapping a few "guests" thanks man ^^


----------



## GUE$T (Jul 31, 2005)

I miss guest posting. I would rather be unknown sometimes.


----------

